

Simplicity My Ass. - fekberg
https://medium.com/trends-predictions/c22abbd34df0

======
warpdude
Horrendously-written and incoherent rant. I didn't get anything out of that
other than the fact that the author, for reasons unknown, really doesn't like
iOS 7.

~~~
linusekenstam
Looks like you are right on it, the whole point with the article is the fact
that I don't like iOS7. That's the entire build up.

Tim stated quoting "Customer Sat rating is our number 1 priority". Well I'm a
huge customer and my sat rating went from #mindblown to #deadirritated

So the fact that you don't get the article is strange to me, because you
expressed the very essence of it in your comment above.

~~~
omonra
I think the piece is bad because it has not structure. Ie it's a train of
thought that is difficult to follow. It's as if you wrote down shorthand notes
during the presentation and then shuffled them around and dumped them in a
document instead of actually _writing_ a piece.

Instead i'd write it as: Thesis / Points that support it / Conclusion. Like,
you know - the way writing is taught in school.

------
markdown
I'm sorry to be critical, but that was terribly written.

~~~
linusekenstam
If you want to please proof read, my written english is horrible.

~~~
markdown
I'm sorry, but I don't consider the content of the article important enough
for me to spend time proofreading it.

> my written english is horrible.

I commend you for writing anyway. The best way to improve your writing is to
write more. Read a lot, and write as often as you can.

I can't even speak a second language, let alone write in one, so I respect
your effort. Keep at it!

~~~
linusekenstam
It's proof read and edited now, [https://medium.com/trends-
predictions/c22abbd34df0](https://medium.com/trends-predictions/c22abbd34df0)
So feel free to dismantle the written words in any way that pleases you.

I'll keep trying and failing and eventually succeed.

Sorry to hear that you did consider the article important. I think it's of
utter importance that we address this matter so that Apple don't screw with
our lives.

Sincerely

~~~
markdown
> Sorry to hear that you did consider the article important.

I guess I meant important _to me_. If the article was about starving children
or the atrocities in Syria, I might have made an effort to help. But I have a
wife and children to feed, and so I can't justify spending time on someone
else's article about such a relatively unimportant thing as the design choices
made by the worlds wealthiest company.

I hope I don't come across as too harsh. Have a good day, linusekenstam.

------
molf
This is a content-free article.

~~~
nthnclrk
brilliant.

------
planetjones
This will probably be the last medium.com link I click on HN

~~~
linusekenstam
I wonder why? Did you disagree on the content or was there anything else you
felt needed a change, feedback is more than welcome. Also transparency. So
tell me how you feel about the issue.

~~~
planetjones
Because nearly every-time I click a medium link it's as if content is being
written for the sake of writing something, rather than because there's a
coherent well thought through point to get across. Many of the posts including
this one are like an extended tweet - but at least a tweet would be to the
point. It's just unnecessary words.

In the case of your article I feel the point you're making (which I didn't
find clearly structured) could have been done so as a comment to another post
- I have no idea why it merited a post of its own.

------
codeplanner
Good article. I totally agree.

------
thewarrior
The point being ?

~~~
linusekenstam
that iOS7 is not simplicity as Tim and Apple stakes, and that I don't like
iOS7, wich make Apples number 1 priority ( customer sat rating ) to plunge
infinite.

------
recpixe
what a load of drivel

~~~
linusekenstam
Thank you.

